# clutch recommendations?



## LiKe_WhOa! (Mar 19, 2003)

does anybody recommend a decent clutch? it's time for a new one...

how much are they from bmw? oem? aftermarket recommendations and prices?

TIA :thumbup:


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

LiKe_WhOa! said:


> does anybody recommend a decent clutch? it's time for a new one...
> 
> how much are they from bmw? oem? aftermarket recommendations and prices?
> 
> TIA :thumbup:


Haven't stumbled on this problem yet, but I hear great things about Sachs Motorsport(racing) clutches. BMW OEM's are Sachs also, but the Motorsport version is grippier. It also has no dampening springs, like the OEM.

Search the Web... :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TD's E34 M5 clutch with UUC LTW flywheel is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## LiKe_WhOa! (Mar 19, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> TD's E34 M5 clutch with UUC LTW flywheel is awesome. :thumbup:


will this fit in an E36 M3?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

I have an E36 M3. Go to UUC's site and check out their Stage II LTW flywheel. As Nick implied, it requires the E34 M5 clutch kit. But as you're getting a clutch anyway...

The only downside is the flywheel chatter (yes, it's back).


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

TD said:


> (yes, it's back).


That stinks.


----------



## GTI Cup (Sep 19, 2003)

TD said:


> I have an E36 M3. Go to UUC's site and check out their Stage II LTW flywheel. As Nick implied, it requires the E34 M5 clutch kit. But as you're getting a clutch anyway...
> 
> The only downside is the flywheel chatter (yes, it's back).


I'm looking to upgrade to this combination myself, but did not know about this downside. I was (mis)informed that this wouldn't be an issue with the 8.5 flywheel/M5 clutch set-up.

If you're running the local BMW CCA events, I'd really appreciate it if I could listen to your car. I'd like to see how it revs with the 8.5 flywheel and also see how noticeable the chatter is.

I'm going to be attending the Chapterfest AX, and I hope to see you there. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

GTI Cup said:


> I'm looking to upgrade to this combination myself, but did not know about this downside. I was (mis)informed that this wouldn't be an issue with the 8.5 flywheel/M5 clutch set-up.
> 
> If you're running the local BMW CCA events, I'd really appreciate it if I could listen to your car. I'd like to see how it revs with the 8.5 flywheel and also see how noticeable the chatter is.
> 
> I'm going to be attending the Chapterfest AX, and I hope to see you there. Thanks!


 It's not supposed to chatter. And, with mine, it comes and goes depending on how the engine is idling at that moment. My car seems to have two different idles, a smooth one and a rougher one. The flywheel is silent during the smooth idle but chatters up a storm during the rought one.

Remember, this chatter is only when the clutch is let out and the car is not in gear. Meaning, in effect, at stoplights.

BTW, where are you in Columbia. I work up that way.


----------



## GTI Cup (Sep 19, 2003)

TD said:


> It's not supposed to chatter. And, with mine, it comes and goes depending on how the engine is idling at that moment. My car seems to have two different idles, a smooth one and a rougher one. The flywheel is silent during the smooth idle but chatters up a storm during the rought one.
> 
> Remember, this chatter is only when the clutch is let out and the car is not in gear. Meaning, in effect, at stoplights.
> 
> BTW, where are you in Columbia. I work up that way.


I figured as much on the chatter-only-during-idle deal. It's not as if it'll prevent me from doing this upgrade, although I did want to see how noisy it is. Still, with the Bimmer Haus exhaust I'm running, it probably wouldn't make that big a difference.

If you're attending Chapterfest, please let me know. Thanks for the insight!


----------

